# Ayuda con Leyes de Kirchhoff o nudos y mallas



## RaGNoR (May 24, 2005)

buenas. soy nuevo aquí...espero que me podáis ayudar, dentro de nada tengo exámenes y presentar unos trabajos...uno de ellos sobre kirchhoff
en esta web hay una imagen de un circuito: http://www.geocities.com/pizza_yeah/P5i6.jpg
me podéis ayudar a resolverlo indicando los pasos k realizáis? la verdad es que voy un poco perdido....
también necesito saber la potencia k disipa cada resistencia y la potencia de cada fuente de tensión......
espero vuestra ayuda....pk me estoy volviendo loco ;(
muchas gracias!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 24, 2005)

Hola, 

Para resolver este circuito: 








Debes plantear las ecuaciones de las cuatro mallas, como se muestran en  la siguiente figura: 






Las fuentes de corriente las suprimes inicialmente de las ecuaciones para simplificar. 

Malla 1: 

V1 + Im1*VR1 + Im1*VR2 + Im1*VR3 – Im2*VR3 = 0 

Malla 2 

Im2*VR3 - Im1*VR3 + Im2*VR4 – Im3*VR4 = 0 

Malla 3 

Im3*VR4 – Im2*VR4 + Im3*VR5 – Im4*VR5 + Im3*VR6 – Im4*VR6 = 0 

Malla 4 

- V2 + Im4*VR6 – Im3*VR6 + Im4*VR5 – Im3*VR5 + Im4*VR7 + Im4*VR8 = 0 

Donde: 

Im1 = A12, Im2 = A1, Im4 = A2 

A3 = Im1 – Im2, A4 = Im2 –Im3, A56 = Im3 – Im4 


Con las ecuaciones planteadas ahora ya puedes calcular sus variables. 

Saludos, 
Li-ion.


----------



## Raflex (May 28, 2005)

Hola, como dice Li-ion necesitas plantear las ecuaciones de las mallas, te recomiendo que utilices la forma matricial para resolverla mas facilmente. Esto lo puedes encontrar en libros de analisis de circuitos electricos. De manera general lo que debes hacer es plantear la matriz de resistencias correspondiente a cada malla, esto esta bien facil, ya que cada renglon representa una malla, para el ejemplo que mencionas quedaria asi, son 4 mallas queda matriz de 4x4
[(R1+R2+R3) -      R3                 - 0       -          0             ] [Im1 ] = - V1
[      -R3        + (R3+R4)  -         R4        -          0             ] [Im2 ] =0
[      -0               -R4       + (R4+R5+R6) -      (R5+R6)      ] [Im3 ] =0
[      -0               -0          -    (R5+R6) + (R5+R6+R7+R8) ] [Im2 ] =V2

Resuelves esa matriz y tienes las corrientes, para sacar el voltaje de las resistencias solo aplicas la ley de ohm.


----------



## wolf22 (May 27, 2007)

esta respuesta está correcta?? mi duda es si el sistema de ecuaciones planteado sirve para el problema. Lo digo pq encontre esta página donde se resuelve el sistema de otra forma, aca les dejo la pagina:



(revisar al final de la página)

por favor les pido que alguien lo pueda verificar y ver si esta correcto, 

les agradezco desde ya cualquier ayuda 

Saludos


----------



## Raflex (May 27, 2007)

Hola, esas ecuaciones tambien son correctas, aunque se lleva mas trabajo llegar al resultado que con la forma matricial para circuitos extensos.

Saludos


----------



## wolf22 (May 27, 2007)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta Raflex, pero mi pregunta iba más por el lado de si las ecuaciones estaban bien planteadas. Mira voy a escribir los sistemas de ecuaciones de los dos lados:

Malla 1: 

	V1 + Im1*VR1 + Im1*VR2 + Im1*VR3 – Im2*VR3 = 0 
Malla 2 

	Im2*VR3 - Im1*VR3 + Im2*VR4 – Im3*VR4 = 0 
Malla 3 

	Im3*VR4 – Im2*VR4 + Im3*VR5 – Im4*VR5 + Im3*VR6 – Im4*VR6 = 0 
Malla 4 

	- V2 + Im4*VR6 – Im3*VR6 + Im4*VR5 – Im3*VR5 + Im4*VR7 + Im4*VR8 = 0 


ESTO ES EN LA PAGINA:


Malla1: 

  	 V1 + Im1*VR1 + Im1*VR2 + Im1/VR3 - Im2*VR3 = 0   
Malla2: 

  	 Im2*VR3 - Im1*VR3 + Im2*VR4 = 0   
Malla3: 

  	 Im3*VR4 - Im2*VR5 - Im4*VR5 + Im3*VR6 - Im4*VR6 = 0   
Malla4: 

      -V2 + Im*VR6 - Im3*VR6 - Im3*VR5 + Im4*VR7 + Im4*VR8 = 0  

Fijate por favor en la diferencia de las ecuaciones, sólo la ecuación de la primera malla son iguales las otras son distintas, sabes cual esta bien??

De nuevo agradezco mucho cualquier ayuda


----------



## Raflex (May 27, 2007)

Hola, la primer respuesta es la correcta


----------



## wolf22 (May 27, 2007)

=) listo muchisimas gracias


----------



## troyano42 (Jun 4, 2007)

Las ecuaciones de kirchhoff tienar aplicacion para cualquier circuito tanto electrico como electronico y la manera mas facil de resolverlo es como ya expucieron antes con el empleo de sistemas de matrices te sujiero que este tema asi como los teoremas de tevenin y norton los aprendas bien ya que son fundamentales para el analicis de circuitos adios que la pases vien


----------



## prox1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hola, soy estudiante de una ingeniería y aunque suene un poco rídiculo tengo atrevesada la asignatura de circuitos pq no soy capaz de analizar circuitos con fuentes de intensidad de corriente (las de la flechita xd).

Suena raro pero estoy desesperado con esto. He consultado montón de libros pero no resuelvo mi duda. En algunos incluso parecen no existir las fuentes de corriente, no aparecen por ninguna lado !. Y es un problema ya que no puedo avanzar en el temario por culpa de esto...

A continuación os dejo uno de los ejercicios típicos mas básicos donde me atasco:

http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ejerciciouv4.jpg

El problema esta en que no se como plantear las ecuaciones para las mayas al tener esas intensidades ahi molestandome. ¿Las fuentes de intensidad de corriente tb producen un voltaje ? En tal caso, ¿cuál es?. Si me ayudaseis planteando las ecuaciones de cada maya creo que seria capaz de entender todo esto.

Muchas gracias! (no recurriria a esto si no estuviese desesperado, me examino el martes...)

PD: no sabia si escribir en el foro de 'cuestiones elementales de electronica', pero puesto que en las normas de alli pone que no se debe postear sobre dudas de circuitos.. al final lo puse aqui. Si me equivoqué que lo mueva algun moderador por favor. Gracias!


----------



## luigi2304 (Sep 5, 2007)

Lo importante es la practica en el analisis de mallas, como sabes se calculan las ecuaciones para i1, i2, i3 e i4, voy a tomar en el orden en que estan, primero i1, i2 e i3, en las 3 mallas de abajo e i4 sera la malla de arriba. Al tener en la malla i3 e i4 una fuente de corriente, los valores seran i3 = -7.5 A e i4 = 1 A

La ecuacion de i1 es:   -40 + 12i1 + 25(i1 - i2) = 0

La ecuacion de i2 es:    25(i2 - i1) + 20(i2 - i4) + 40(i2 - i3) + 40i2 = 0

De estas dos ecuaciones sustituyes i3 e i4 con los valores de arriba y te quedan dos ecuaciones con dos incognitas: i1 e i2

Lo demas ya sabes como se hace.

espero haberte ayudado, pero como te digo es cuestion de que practiques para que no te rompan la cabeza esas flechitas.


----------



## prox1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Vaya, creo que lo he entendido, parece mas fácil de lo que pensaba en principio.

Antes de nada, muchas gracias por la respuesta tan rápida!, me ha servido de mucha ayuda, pero si no es mucho pedir, me gustaría plantear otra cuestión para ver si lo he entendido bien.

Y si en el problema mencionado (el de la imagen), ponemos la fuente de corriente de 1A en el lugar de la R3(20 Ohm), y la R3 en el lugar de la fuente de corriente, es decir, intercambiamos la posición de esos elementos.

Ahora la fuente de corriente de 1A quedaría en dos mayas distintas, la 2ª y la 4ª, como se trabajaría en este caso ? ¿Cuales serian las ecuaciones?.

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS NUEVAMENTE! De veras, me sacas de un apuro.


----------



## luigi2304 (Sep 5, 2007)

ahi estarias trabajando con la supermalla, en ese caso ya no puedes decir que la i4 es de 1A, lo que tienes que hacer es replantear las mallas de la siguiente manera: la i2, la vas a tomar junto con la malla i4, es decir que se toma como una sola malla, las ecuaciones son las siguientes,

para la malla 1:    -40 + 12i1 + 25(i1 - i2) = 0 

para la supermalla (i2 con i4):     25(i2 - i1) + 20i4 + 40(i2 - i3) + 40i2 = 0

i3 se mantiene, i3 = -7.5 A

Ahora como se maneja la supermalla se hace la siguiente aclaracion:
Como la fuente de corriente de 1A esta entre la malla i2 e i4 se plantea la siguiente ecuacion:

i2 - i4 = 1A

Se sustituye i3 en las ecuaciones y te queda un sistema ahora de 3 incognitas: i1, i2 e i4

Lo demas es algebra, espero hayas entendido y si no busca un libro en donde se hable de las leyes de Kirchoff y los analisis de nodos, mallas, supernodos y supermallas. 

NO es tan dificil como parece.

Suerte.


----------



## pilardaniela24 (Nov 12, 2007)

hola, es que me preguntaba por que en este caso no se cumple la ley de kirchoff eso valores subrayados son practicos realizados en una practica
Sumatoria de voltajes
V3 + V2= 0
V4 – V3= 0
V1 + V4 = 110V
Verificación de que las medidas tomadas cumplen la ley de voltaje de Kirchoof:

V1 + V4 = 110
117.5V + 12.6V ≠ 110V
No se cumple

Sumatoria de corriente

I1 + I2 - I3 - I4 = 0

Verificación de que las medidas tomadas cumplen la ley de corriente de Kirchoof:
V=IR
I1 = 117.5V / 10.2 Ω = 11.52 A
I2 = 12.6V / 10.8 Ω = 1.17 A
I3 = 12.6V / 10.6 Ω = 1.19 A
I4 = 12.6V / 10 Ω = 1.26 A

I1 + I2 - I3 - I4 = 0
11.52 A + 1.17 A - 1.19 A - 1.26 A ≠ 0
No se cumple

por que no cumple? tengo la duda
gracias por su pronta respuesta


----------



## mabauti (Nov 12, 2007)

te falto postear el circuito >_>


----------



## Elvic (Nov 13, 2007)

Esta leyes están basadas en *circuitos ideales* es decir no se presentan ningún tipo de perturbación como:
variación de voltaje 
tolerancia en el valor de resistencia
temperatura
cambios de voltaje (no permanece constante)
etc, etc.
estas leyes solo se utilizan para el analisis de circuitos; aunque por supuesto se pueden comprobar, pero no de la manera que describes porque aqui mencionas tambien la ley de ohm  

así que en particular en estas ecuaciones que presentas la variación es muy grandes en  particular en lo de corrientes; Así que hay algo que falta.
yo creo que el análisis debe ser basado solo con la ley de voltajes o solo con la ley de corrientes, pero al combinarlas como lo haces y ademas haces uso de la ley de ohm (que es valida pues seguramente  la utilizas para ver las caídas de  en cada resistencia ) pero es necesario el diagrama de tu circuito en cuestión, es decir que con las puras ecuaciones es difícil saber donde esta el error; bien pues parece que tienes un arreglo en paralelo de tres resistencias a las cales les llegan 12.6v pero por eso mismo no sabemos que corriente llega a esa rama no es simplemente tomar los 12.6 y dividirlos, necesitas saber que corriente circula en esa rama aunque parezca algo evidente. 

razón por la cual tu calculo no concuerdan  o existe algo que cambia completamente esa relación entre las leyes de kirchoff



suerT


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 13, 2007)

Habria que ver el circuito pero me parece que hay cosas que estan mal. . . Bastante mal por los valores que se ven no son diferencias por el modelo sino cosas muy guasas.
POstea el circuito y a ver que pasa.
Saludos.


----------



## Nimer (Nov 13, 2007)

Yo estoy en cuarto año de electrónica, y di la prueba final de esto ayer 

Seguramente estás sumando los valores en sistema polar, 
y para sumar corrientes, voltages o impedancias, primero hay que pasar a cartesiano.


Si lo que estas viendo no trata con parte imaginaria y demás, ignorá mi comentario.
Pero si es así, puedo explicarte.

Saludos!


----------



## pilardaniela24 (Nov 13, 2007)

hola miren el circuito. aaa y esos valores son practicos nos lo brindo el tester; es que se me hace muy raro que no cumpla la ley de kirchoff. este circuito esta conectado a una fuente de alterna


----------



## Saint_ (Nov 14, 2007)

Hola, te comento que las meyes de kirchoff son un modelo matematico de los  fenomenos que ocurren en un circuito lineal, al ser este un modelo matematico puede tenerce  cierto error en la verificacion practica de los circuitos.
Pero las leyes estas se cumplen. y si no fuera asi se abrian deshechado ace tiempo.
te comento que hay que tomar en cuenta ciertos parametros que no se mencionan en los problemas teoricos.
1)  la respuesta en frecuencia del tester
2)  la impedancia de entrada del tester (tanto para el voltimetro y el amperimetro)
3)  el valor de las resistencias utilizadas en el circuito, "no es lo mismoutilizar resistores de     
1K


----------



## Saint_ (Nov 14, 2007)

que resistoresd e 1M .

por orto lado, has la misma prueba con otros aparatos de medida "Quisa tu tester no esta funcionando correctamente, prueba cono otros tester".

y una vez mas las leyes de kirchoff si se cumplen.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 14, 2007)

No se a que llamas I1 I2. . . V1, V2. . . 
Pero me parece que tienes una ensalada muy importante aqui.
El problema estoy seguroq ue no son las leyes de kirchoff sino algunod e tus calculos poruqe veo valores muy pero muy raros alli.
Saludos.


----------



## pilardaniela24 (Nov 14, 2007)

mire este esquema


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 14, 2007)

Como lo tenés puesto ahora la resistencia R2 te estaría entregando potencia.

Ecuaciones corregidas (las mismas que planteaste al principio de todo):


Mallas:
  V3-V2=0 (acá te habías equivocado)
  V4-V3=0 (acá también)
  V1+V4=110 (esto está bien)

Nodo:
  I1=I2+I3+I4 (te habías equivocado)

En cuanto a lo de 

117.5V + 12.6V ≠ 110V 

no sé, fijate de trabajar siempre con el mismo parámetro de tensión (no mezclar valores pico con valores eficaces).
Que el tester esté en medición de tensión alterna, y con los 12.6 V fijate de no medir en el mismo rango que medís los 117.5V, acordate de la mitad de escala para abajo ya hace pesar más los errores en el instrumento.
Además es raro el valor de 117.5V, no puede ser nunca mayor que la tensión de la fuente. (salvo que haya capacitores/inductores, pero acá son todas resistencias).

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 14, 2007)

Ahi me pareceque aparte de un par de errores de concepto hay muchos errores de medicion. . .
En fisica II hice el tp de kirchoff y daba perfecto, mas alla de algun decimal.
Revisa tus mediciones, si puedes con menos voltaje para disminuir el error del instrumental.
Saludos.


----------



## Alberto Martos (Feb 16, 2008)

Hola, querría saber cómo se resuelve el circíuto, ya que los valores que obtengo no son como los que dice mi profesor, y no sé dónde está e fallo. Calulando la intensidad que circula por cada resistencia obtengo los siguientes valores:

I1= 0,685 mA
I2= 0,452 mA
I3= 0,343 mA

Agradecería mucho una respuesta, pues esta asignatura me está costando mucho trabajo y espero que esta sea una forma de avanzar el el curso.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 16, 2008)

Si queres saber donde esta el fallo transcribi lo que hiciste, o no tenes tiempo?

Ya de entrada en tu resultado no se cumple I1 = I2+I3

En el del profesor tampoco, pero esa diferencia esta dentro de los errores de medicion esperados (son valores experimentales).
Ademas puede haber diferencias mayores respecto a la resolucion teorica debido a las tolerancias en las resistencias y la tension de alimentacion.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 16, 2008)

si r1= 10k, r2 =15k , r3=22 y r4=47k, teoricamenteI1 = 685mA, I2 = 342.8mA e I3 = 343.1mA

es facil de ver porque r3||r4 ≈ r2.

Si no te da asi, tienes algo mal conectado


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2008)

mabauti: Me parece que el punto de tus numeros se corrio de lugar.


Digo yo, "Alberto Martos" no deveria comentar como esta haciendo el calculo. El que esta estudiando/aprendiendo es EL y no nosotros


----------



## orcum (Feb 18, 2008)

pues si, tus calculos estan mal, y si los valores del profesor no coinciden es por los motivos que comentan arriba, agregando que si las mediciones son hechas con equipos diferentes y mal calibrados, esto acarrea mas errores en la medición.

revisa tus calculos teoricos 

I1=0.6857mA
I2=0.3427mA
I3=0.343mA


----------



## Alberto Martos (Feb 18, 2008)

Ya he logrado calcularlo, los datos son como los que calculó el profesor, he hecho lo que me habeis dicho y al final he conseguido entenderlo, espero que la forma de hacerlo os guste


----------



## skinboy20 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hola

El circuito viene adjuntado. Si no se puede resolver por mallas, ¿como se resuelve?


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 29, 2008)

Skinboy, adjunto el circuito con las ecuaciones. Es un sistema lineal de tres ecuaciones, resolvelo vos por el método que más te guste (te aconsejo Cramer, sale rapidísimo).

Slds...

Mariano


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 29, 2008)

No entiendo por que se le da tan poca bola al metodo de nudos.  
Ademas de ser mas sencilla la escritura "automatica" de las ecuaciones, el sistema producido tiene en general una incognita menos (como en este caso)


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 29, 2008)

3x3 no va mas rapido por eliminacion de gauss?
Ese se puede resolver sin ningun problema por mallas y nudos, si buscas un metodo alternativo la verdad que no se me ocurre ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 29, 2008)

Eduardo, yo no sé porqué siempre usé el de mallas, supongo que debe ser porque usás impedancias y no admitancias, es más bonito, jeje. En este caso es verdad, nudos era más fácil, pero él lo pidió por mallas, y allá fue el resultado.
Igualmente todo depende, me acuerdo cuando estaba en la facu que había circuitos que era más fácil por el método de malla, pero la verdad que no me acuerdo el caso, no sé si era con fuentes de corriente, o cuando eran controladas... no me acuerdo.

Me hizo volver un poquito en el tiempo ese problemita 

Slds...

Mariano


----------



## skinboy20 (Mar 29, 2008)

Te agradezco la ayuda Sigmaorion pero no se muy bien como lo has echo, mi profesor sólo me ha enseñado de una forma y solo debo (en principio) hacerlo mediante las leyes de kirchoff y así obtener LKC y LKV:

LKC
I1 + I3 = I2
I2 + I4 + I5 = I1

LKV
-V1 +V6 +V7 = 0
-V7 +V3 + V4 = 0        
-V4 + V5 +V2 = 0

(las variables V corresponden a la tension en las resistencias, los signos son arbitrarios)
               R1   -> V6 = I1*R1
               R2   -> V7 = I2*R2
               R3   -> V3 = -I3*R3
               R4   -> V4 = I4*R4
               R5   -> V5 = I5*R5

Una vez hecho todo esto no se como obtener las intensidades. He intentado sustituir ecuaciones ,despejar variables, etc  y no sé qué hacer más. ¿Es posible continuar desde aquí?¿o hay que hacerlo de otra forma por fuerza?


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 29, 2008)

Chico piel   acá te dejo un PDF donde tenés explicado punto por punto cómo usar el método de nodos y el método de mallas. Está muy sencillo, te conviene mirarlo con paciencia y resolver unos cuantos circuitos. Cuando le tomás la mano es muy sencillo.

Slds...

Mariano


----------



## gotten (Mar 29, 2008)

fantastico pdf! gracias! siempre sirve jeje!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 29, 2008)

skinboy20 dijo:
			
		

> ..........Una vez hecho todo esto no se como obtener las intensidades. He intentado sustituir ecuaciones ,despejar variables, etc  y no sé qué hacer más. ¿Es posible continuar desde aquí?¿o hay que hacerlo de otra forma por fuerza?



Lo que hiciste esta bien, evidentemente tu problema no es la aplicacion de Kirchoff sino del algebra.
Fijate que tenes planteado un sistema de 10 ecuaciones con 10 incognitas (V3..V7 y I1..I5), entonces, si no hay alguna metida de gamba con una ecuacion que no es independiente, salvo casos especiales, el sistema tiene solucion.

Si te piden resolucion "a mano", como el sistema es de 10x10 conviene primero hacer algunas simplificaciones. En este caso, usar las ecuaciones Vx = Rx*Ix para reemplazar Vx en LKV, te quedan ahora 5 ec. con 5 incognitas: 

-V1 +I1*R1 + I2*R2 = 0
-I2*R2 -I3*R3 + I4*R4 = 0        
-I4*R4 + I5*R5 +V2 = 0

I1 + I3 = I2
I2 + I4 + I5 = I1

Ahi si queres, lo escribis en forma matricial y usas el metodo de eliminacion de Gauss.

Si no, elegis dos variables a eliminar de las ecuaciones de corriente, por ejemplo I2 e I4,  reemplazas en las anteriores y ordenas queda:

 I1*(R1+R2) + I3*R2 = V1 
-I1*R2  - I3*(R2+R3+R4) - I5*R4 = 0
 I3*R4 + I5*(R4+R5) = -V2 

Que si comparas con el resultado de aplicar mallas que te dio SigmaOrion vas a ver que es lo mismo (Hay un error de signo en la ultima ecuacion).



Que se saca en limpio? Que aplicar Kirchoff esta bien como introduccion, pero despues ni los locos lo usan.     

La aplicacion del metodo de mallas y nudos es aplicando reglas "de memoria" y te generan un sistema "minimo" listo para aplicar Gauss.


Para poder usar nudos en este problema:
Primero se asigna un nodo como masa, el mas comodo es C.
En el circuito quedan solamente dos nodos con valor desconocido de tension, Va y Vb (referidos a C)
Se aplica la regla "de memoria" para escribir las ecuaciones, es decir "Nodo_ii por suma de conductancias al nodo menos nodos_ij por conductancia a j igual suma de fuentes independientes por conductancia_ij"  largo no?...pero es una boludez   .

En formulas, es una ecuacion de 2x2 que se escribe de una:

Va*(1/R1+1/R2+1/R3) - Vb/R3 = V1/R1
-Va/R3 +Vb*(1/R3+1/R4+1/R5) = V2/R5

Teniendo Va y Vb, el calculo del resto es trivial.


----------



## macraig (Mar 29, 2008)

Como curiosidad, se puede resolver tambien por desplazamiento de fuentes de tension y corriente, que es una aplicacion visual del metodo de nodos y mallas. Lo usa mucho un prof. aleman, llamado Albrecht Zwick para el analisis de ruido en circuitos electronicos.

Me encanta este metodo, por que es muy visual, y permite una estimacion rapida de la corriente, o el voltaje en un punto del circuito, ademas de por que necesita que conozcas muy bien como funciona el circuito en si.

Lastimosamente solo tengo documentos en aleman sobre el tema. Sin embargo aqui hay algo en espanol, sobre una programa que hicieron en espana para aprender ese metodo.

http://www.euitt.upm.es/taee06/papers/S2/p220.pdf

Salu2.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 29, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> I1*(R1+R2) + I3*R2 = V1
> -I1*R2  - I3*(R2+R3+R4) - I5*R4 = 0
> I3*R4 + I5*(R4+R5) = -V2
> 
> Que si comparas con el resultado de aplicar mallas que te dio SigmaOrion vas a ver que es lo mismo (Hay un error de signo en la ultima ecuacion).



Muy buena observación Eduardo, siempre tengo errores de signos y con ellos, muchos dolores de cabeza, jeje.

Gracias. Slds...

Mariano


----------



## skinboy20 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sé cuál es el método de Gauss ya que me lo enseñaron en estructuras algebraicas, pero no veo como poner estas ecuaciones en forma matricial, ¿puedes ponermelo en forma matricial? así veo como es y ya hago yo el método Gauss.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 30, 2008)

http://www.vitutor.com/algebra/sistemas I/gauss.html


----------



## skinboy20 (Abr 1, 2008)

a ver, yo sé poner un sistema de  ecuaciones en forma matricial, por ejemplo

x +2y +z = 2
3x + y     =1

forma matricial:

1 2 1 2
3 1 0 1

¿pero  como pongo esto

V1 +I1*R1 + I2*R2 = 0 
-I2*R2 -I3*R3 + I4*R4 = 0 
-I4*R4 + I5*R5 +V2 = 0 


Sigo sin saber como resolver las ecuaciones, os agredeceria que me siguierais ayudando


----------



## TelecomFelipe (Ago 2, 2008)

Como seria el analisis del circuito adjunto si en dicho circuito en vez de tener Fuentes de tensión, existieran fuentes de corrientes, es decir, sustituyendo las fuentes de tension por unas de corriente!... 

Necesito una respuesta urgente

Saludos! ops:


----------



## student (Ago 2, 2008)

hola ...hay ciertos metodos que te permiten realizar calculos de analisis ,si es cierte lo que comentas de la teoria de transformadorrmacion de fuentes, pero ciertas mallas o nodos no te facilita para hacer el calculo..las tecnicas de analisis circuitos no lo se si lo hallas leido.. kicrchoft es la base...la transformadorrmacion de la fuente de 5 vcd con la resitencia de 1 ohms seria posible pero la fuente de 10 v rompe la logica convencional del teorema de transformadorrmacion de fuentes...ya paso un buen tiempo que vi esos temas...no se si seria de gran ayuda..pero  no si hallas tocado el tema del teorema de northon or thevening.. una resistencia equivalente de northon ..northon esta mas basado en los calculos de la fuente de corriente...
ya tiene algo de tiempo que lei esto..no todas las mallas de analisis se pueden aplicar la teoria de transformadorrmacion de fuentes y se necesita de otras tecnicas de analisis empleadas ...como sabras northon ,thevening, superposicion..
en ocasiones se combinan la de superposicion con otros..teorema..
no se si te sirva .
1.-Analisis de cicuitos de Dorf prentince hh
 no se si este circuito cae en el criterio de que no se puede aplicar la transformadorormacion de fuentes ..pero hay una tecnica usada de superposicion y northon.
o analisys de cicuitos de hytes..Mc gran hill..
en ocasiones usan mucho esta tecnica cuando analizan circuitos basicos de transistores npn.. checa esos circuitos y ve la logica cuando el transistor lo sustituyen por una fuente de corriente ..un oscilador ..pero ya  no recuerdo estoy en otras materias...ya tiene tiempo que vi analisis de circuitos...o ve las sustiticiones de los analogos opam...suerte


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 2, 2008)

TelecomFelipe dijo:
			
		

> Como seria el analisis del circuito adjunto si en dicho circuito en vez de tener Fuentes de tensión, existieran fuentes de corrientes, es decir, sustituyendo las fuentes de tension por unas de corriente!...


? ? El analisis es el mismo, con la salvedad que cuando elegis los caminos de las corrientes, el camino correspondiente a una fuente de corriente *no puede enlazar a otra.*.

Para poder usar mallas tenes que modificar el camino que que le asignaste a I1.
Planteas las ecuaciones con alegria porque el sistema es de *una incognita* (i2)

I2*(3+6+5) + I1*6 - I3*5 = 0

Como I1,I3 son datos  --> I2 = (I3*5 - I1*6)/14


----------



## student (Ago 3, 2008)

saludos , disculpa,...quizas me confundi al leer el texto...si solamente se sustituyen las fuentes asi  ..se aplica el metodo de nodos con las leyes de kirchof...si en eso esto de acuerdo..
perointerprete mal la pregunta,,enel sentido si el circuito mostrado se puede obtener o transformar a un circuito equivalente con fuentes de corriente...pero si es sustituir como dice el texto es sencillo ..solo nodos 

pero si se desea un circuito equivalente es otra cosa ..gracias por el cometario..


----------



## LeoFuentes (Dic 24, 2008)

Espero que le sirva a alguien esta resolución por Determinantes planteado en Excel del problema planteado.
Saludos


----------



## cyberoner (Ene 5, 2009)

skinboy20 dijo:
			
		

> a ver, yo sé poner un sistema de  ecuaciones en forma matricial, por ejemplo
> 
> x +2y +z = 2
> 3x + y     =1
> ...




Pues espero poder ayudar primero tienes q despejar el voltaje del otro lado del igual porq van a ser los terminos independientes y pues R1,R2... R5 van a ser los coeficientes de tus variables entonces asi quedaria de forma matricial pero aqui el problema esq esta mal planteado tu sistema de ecuaciones, tienes un sistema con mas incognitas q ecuaciones x lo tanto no lo vas a poder resolver :S io creo q lo tienes q hacer como dijo "SigmaOrion" con maxwell o necesariamente tiene q ser con kirchhoff?


----------



## elchava79 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hola necesitario resolver el circuito por mallas, las corrientes y los sentidos!

No recuenndo como se hace y me vuelvo loco porque relizo en balance energetico para ver si las corrientes son las corectas y no me dan! 

Agredeseria la ayuda! Con las corrientes y el balence. Muchas gracias


----------



## dieguino10 (May 12, 2009)

oye hermano, ya resolviste el problemilla¿¿¡


----------



## toushirou25 (May 19, 2009)

Como están? el caso de sustituir las fuentes de tensión por corrientes se dan una super malla y una malla normal de hay simplemente se hace las ecuaciones de malla y la de super malla  en esa sale la ecuacion de la fuente de corriente compartida y al sustituir o resolver el sistema sale....


----------



## Negoc_ (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola, mira yo tengo un problema similar, y no es que no sepa como se hace, porque he hecho un monton de ejercicios parecidos y con mas o menos esfuerzo pero me terminan saliendo. Pero la verdad es que este ejercicio en cuestion, y solo este no me sale, y no lo entiendo, me estoy volviendo loco, y mira que tengo un compañero que estudia teleco y ni siquiera él me lo ha sacado. Si no te importa podrías resolvérmelo. He hecho el circuito en un simulador para ver los resultados, todos son numeros enteros, pero es que a mi solo me salen numeros con decimales, lo he hecho aplicando las leyes de nudos y mallas, pero nada, no se donde fallo. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## eduosky (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola, pues hoy en mi primera clase me han puesto este circuito.

http://img509.imageshack.us/i/circuitom.jpg/

He usado las leyes de kirchooff, las de las mallas y los nudos. El problema lo tengo en la primera y segunda malla ya que aparece la fuente de intensidad.

Cómo lo tengo que resolver? Pongo un ejemplo de la 1 malla:

1= Ix2000 + ??? + I2x1000  (sentido horario)

El interrogante hace referéncia a la fuente de Intensidad, en teoria no hay una perdida de voltaje en esa rama, no? he provado de hacer los càlculos de las mallas ignorando la fuente de intensidad y me ha dado erroneo respeto a un simulador de circuitos. 

Si alguien me lo puede explicar, se lo agradeceria ya que estoy deseperado por saber cómo se soluciona.

Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 15, 2009)

Cuando resolves un circuito por mallas, lo primero y fundamental es marcar en en circuito los* bucles y el sentido *de las corrientes incognita.

Ver el archivo adjunto 23447

No se tienen que elegir recorridos a lo pavote, cuando existen fuentes de corriente, hay que hacer que las enlace un solo bucle. De esa manera tenes un sistema de ecuaciones con menos incognitas.
Con los recorridos que puse tenes un sistema de 2x2 porque* Is vale 2mA*, de otra forma tendrias uno de 3x3.

Cuando escribis las ecuaciones tenes que fijarte los sentidos de las corriente para saber si suma o resta.
Bucle I1: I1*(2+2+6+1) - I2*(1+6) + Is*(2+6) = 1
Bucle I2: I2*(1+6+1+3) - I1*(1+6) - Is*(6)  = 0

Acomodando:
11*I1 - 7*I2 = -15
-7*I1 + 11*I2 = 12

--> I1 = -1.125mA , I2 = 0.375mA

Sacar ahora las corrientes en cada elemento son sumas y restas y es trabajo tuyo.


----------



## eduosky (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola Eduardo, gracias por tu respuesta ahora lo veo más claro. Pero tengo una duda cuando dices 





> cuando existen fuentes de corriente, hay que hacer que las enlace un solo bucle.


 no te entiendo lo que quieres decir, y otra cosa tu supones el recorrido del I1 (rojo) pero si tienes la fuente de intensidad en el nudo de arriba no se deriva la corriente, igual pasa con el nudo de abajo? lo digo porque me dices que I1 vale -1.125mA pero yo pienso que no puede ser que en todo el recorrido de I1 valga lo mismo ya que hay nudos por medio.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 15, 2009)

Tenes que repasar el metodo de mallas, pero no solo en lo que seria la escritura mecanica de las ecuaciones sino tambien en que significan los valores que estas calculando.

En ese circuito, recorriendo el bucle de I1, solamente tenes -1.125mA en la 1er R de 2k.
En la siguiente de 2K tenes I1+Is = 0.875mA
En la de 6K  tenes I1+Is-I2 = 0.5mA
Y en la de 1K,  I1- I2 = -1.5mA


----------



## eduosky (Sep 15, 2009)

Gracias Eduardo ahora ya lo entiendo. Pues nada a practicar con más circuitos.

Muchas gracias


----------



## X4vi (Sep 24, 2009)

Hola a todos,

Quería realizar una consulta, ya que lo he intentado mucho rato y no lo consigo sacar, necesito resolver un circuito de CC, con el método de los nudos solamente sin utilizar mallas. Alguien me podría decir el truco, o si hay alguna web donde me lo explicasen o algo parecido es que no me sale y estoy desesperado. 

Muchísimas gracias, nos vemos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 24, 2009)

Bienvenido X4vi, checa esto:

http://www.monlau.es/btecnologico/electro/kirchof.htm

http://www.google.com.mx/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4ADBF_esMX285MX286&q=Kirchhoff+m%c3%a9todo+de+los+nudos

Espero que disipe algunas de tus dudas.
k:


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 25, 2009)

X4vi dijo:
			
		

> Quería realizar una consulta, ya que lo he intentado mucho rato y no lo consigo sacar, necesito resolver un circuito de CC, con el método de los nudos solamente sin utilizar mallas. Alguien me podría decir el truco, o si hay alguna web donde me lo explicasen o algo parecido es que no me sale y estoy desesperado


Pone una imagen del circuito y lo que hiciste. Sobre eso se sigue.


----------



## perrokin30 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola Te adjunto la resolución del circuito, esta resuelto con excel como una manera de corregir mas fácilmente a mis alumnos sus prácticos.
Me llevo un mes de elaboración pero es posible que tenga algún error.


----------



## MarkOlsen (May 13, 2010)

Hola a todos gente!

Alguien me podria explicar bien como se hace para resolver circuitos por metodo de mallas?
Estoy volviendome loco leyendo y tengo que presentar un trabajo practico y no encuentro nada en internet que me quede claro.
Por otro lado me dieron un circuito y me pidieron "Que valor debe tener la fuente de 5V para que la corriente en la rama de la resistencia de 3.3KOhm sea del mismo valor que el calculado pero de sentido de circulacion contrario al actual"

Agradeceria al que me pueda enseñar un poco estas cosas. No pido soluciones en realidad solo aprender bien detallado para poder saber bien como se hace y resolverlo.

Gracias a todos una vez mas !


----------



## Eduardo (May 13, 2010)

MarkOlsen dijo:
			
		

> ... No pido soluciones en realidad solo aprender bien detallado para poder saber bien como se hace y resolverlo.


 Se te olvida que escribir algo bien detallado es *mucho* mas laburo que escribir directamente la solución.


----------



## MarkOlsen (May 13, 2010)

Era una forma de decir... esta todo mas que bien si alguien para explicarmelo pone directamente la solucion no hay problema con eso. Me sirve muchisimo para aprender. De todos modos eso que pregunte es 1 punto de los 9 que tengo en el trabajo. jejeje


----------



## Eduardo (May 13, 2010)

Son dos mallas: Que es lo que no entendés para escribir las ecuaciones?


----------



## MarkOlsen (May 13, 2010)

Claaaro exactamente... como es toda la parte matematica es la que no entiendo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 13, 2010)

Entonces leé esto http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Método_de_las_corrientes_de_malla  y después hacé preguntas puntuales.


----------



## MarkOlsen (May 13, 2010)

Ya lo lei eso ... me lo lei todo pero no entiendo bien como empezar con mi cricuito. Tiene 2 fuentes y me mareo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 13, 2010)

Entonces estás en el horno. Lo que aparece en Wikipedia es claro y detallado (lo que buscabas).


----------



## MarkOlsen (May 13, 2010)

Gracias por decirme que estoy en el horno... La idea era justamente algo mas didactico para entender mejor de que se trata todo lo de Mallas que no me queda claro. Pero bueno no importa ya me arreglare! gracias. Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (May 13, 2010)

Hola.

En el caso que presentas es muy simple.

Tienes 2 mallas o circuitos cerrados.
Lo que debes saber es que la suma de los voltajes en una malla o circuito cerrado es 0V.

En tu caso al ser 2 mallas se asumen una corriente por malla en sentido horario (puedes ser antihorario, esto es arbitrario).

Cuando la corriente pasa por una resistencia produces una caida de voltaje, la polaridad de este voltaje la determina el sentido de la corriente. Es decir, por el terminal por donde entra la corriente es positvo y la salida es negativo. La fuente de voltaje presentes tiene ya su polaridad.

Ver el archivo adjunto 33451

La ecuaciones (la suma de voltajes en la malla de corriente roja o Ia es igual a cero).
*Ia*R1 + *Ia*R2 + *Ia*R3 - 15V - *Ib*R2 = 0 ec. (1) 
En la malla de corriente azul.
*Ib*R4 + *Ib*R5 + *Ib*R2 - 5V - *Ia*R2 = 0 ec. (2) 
Tienes dos ecuaciones y dos incognitas Ia e Ib (si alguna corriente sale negativa eso indica que el sentido de esa corriente es contrario al que se ha asumido).



Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Revisa los libros que tratan este tema, no es tan difícil com te parece.


----------



## MarkOlsen (May 15, 2010)

con lo que me mataron es que me piden en un punto cambiar el sentido de circulacion cambiando el valor de la fuente de 5V... y no entiendo para nada eso.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2010)

MarkOlsen dijo:
			
		

> con lo que me mataron es que me piden en un punto cambiar el sentido de circulacion cambiando el valor de la fuente de 5V... y no entiendo para nada eso.



Ya tuviste mas que suficiente ayuda.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*6)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: *"! No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo ¡".*


----------



## otero16 (May 17, 2010)

tengo una pregunta en la ecuacion 1 no se deberia de sumar la fuente de 5V es decir...

IaR1 + IaR2 + IaR3 + 5V - 15V - IbR2 = 0 ec. (1)

o por algun motivo esta no se toma en cuenta???


----------



## sammaael (May 17, 2010)

si se toma en cuenta y es -5v fijate en el sentido del recorrido de la corriente...


----------



## Eduardo (May 17, 2010)

sammaael dijo:
			
		

> si se toma en cuenta y es -5v fijate en el sentido del recorrido de la corriente...


 Mnno... Está bien como lo escribió Otero.  
Fijate que la corriente Ia la enlaza en sentido contrario que a la de 15V --> Jamás podrían figurar en la ecuación con el mismo signo.


----------



## elaficionado (May 17, 2010)

Hola otero16.

Tienes razón faltan los 5V, me los comí (fue un gran error de mi parte)
*Ia*R1 + *Ia*R2 + *Ia*R3 - 15V - *Ib*R2 = 0 ec. (1) 
Debe ser así:
*Ia*R1 + *5V* + *Ia*R2 + *Ia*R3 - 15V - *Ib*R2 = 0 ec. (1)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ivan_mzr (May 17, 2010)

En Youtube hay videos donde explican el analisis con mallas estan en ingles pero le puedes poner mute jejeje es enserio ya que las matematicas son un lenguaje.
Aunque si estaria buena hacer unos videos "horneados" aqui, yo me prometo y juro que un dia voy a subir algo explicando algun tema de circuitos electricos... algun dia.


----------



## sammaael (May 17, 2010)

jajaajaa tienes razon estaba equivocado eso pasa por no fijarse bien..
acostumbro a saltar ese paso de anotar todo igual a 0 y lo sumo o resto en forma inemdiata por ahi fue mi error
saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 17, 2010)

El metodo del determinante es el mas sistematico y facil, el tema es cuando te empiezan agregar capacitores e inductancia y tenes que mandarte con Laplace.

http://www.fisicanet.com.ar/fisica/electrotecnia/ap02_sistema_de_mallas.php

Tambien se puede aplicar el concepto con nodos y en vez de trabajar con impedancias, se trabaja con admitancias. Conviene plantearlo por este lado cuando se tienen fuentes de corrientes dando vueltas.


----------



## sammaael (May 17, 2010)

pero aca estamos trabajando con cc y creo que estado estacionario (o realmente necesitas un estudio mas complejo??) de ser asi lo anterior basta


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 17, 2010)

El tema es cuando tenes mas de 2 mallas, empezas a tener ecuaciones por todos lados, aunque tampoco es muy simpatico resolver un determinante de 4x4.


----------



## cerebroo (May 17, 2010)

La solucion es una calculadora pues jajaj, bueno asi lo hago yo, mis mallas y paso defrente la matriz a la HP50g, y ai esta todo.


----------



## Catriel (May 18, 2010)

es facil mira.... si la corrien va en sentido contrario a la fuente esa fuente se le resta como en el caso de la malla 1 con la fuente de 5volt.

Malla 1:

-5v+15v= ( 2.2khom+ 5.6khom +3.3khom).I1- 3.3khom.I2 --> Aclaracion: restas la resistencia q esta conectada tanto en la malla 1 como en la malla 2 en este caso la que esta conectada en las 2 mallas es 3.3khom.

Malla 2.

5v= (3.3khom + 4.7khom + 1khom).I2 - 3.3khom.I1 --> restas la misma resistencia.

te quedaria asi:

Malla1: 10v= 11.1khom.I1 - 3.3khom.I2  
Malla2: 5v= 3.3khom.I1 - 9khom.I2 

Para resolverlo podes usar: Igualacion, Sutitucion, Sumas y Restas Determinantes con la calculadora, o con el metodo que mas te guste..

Espero que te sirva..


----------



## Eduardo (May 18, 2010)

cerebroo dijo:
			
		

> La solucion es una calculadora pues jajaj, bueno asi lo hago yo, mis mallas y paso defrente la matriz a la HP50g, y ai esta todo.


  En estos ejercicios el objetivo es saber escribir correctamente el sistema. Si las ecuaciones están mal escritas no hay calculadora ni computadora que las corrija.


----------



## sammaael (May 18, 2010)

yo creo que el metodo de mallas es poco artistico... prefiero otros metodos y cuando ya no veo opcion aplico mallas, claro esto cuando analiso circuitos por hobby (suerte la nuestra que nuestra profesion es tambien nuestro hobby)


----------



## otero16 (May 18, 2010)

no por el momento la aclaratoria esta bastante bien... cuando tenga un problema mas complicado les doy mis ideas y mis dudas...

gracias a todos por la ayuda...


----------



## superdog13 (Mar 2, 2011)

Bueno, vengo acá de nuevo con un problema.

Tengo un circuito, que pondré en la parte de abajo, en la que me piden que calcule la potencia en la resistencia de 8Ω. A priori decimos fácil, P=VI. O por nodos o por mallas hallamos todos los voltajes y corrientes y listo.
Ahora, eso, hasta la semana pasada, era muy fácil. El problema viene cuando empezamos a ver fuentes dependientes.
He intentado, al igual que mis compañeros, resolverlo por análisis nodal y por análisis de mallas, y por ninguno de los dos me da cosas coherentes.

Dejo el circuito haber si alguien podría ayudarme a resolverlo.






Ahora, este no es un problema para resolver, eso ya lo pude hacer. Cuando nos enseñaban esto es que, para poder probar todo de un solo "tirón", es hacer eso de que POTENCIASentregadas=POTENCIASabosrvidas.
Al intentar comprobarlo de esa forma, no me da para nada. Alguien podría decirme si estoy haciendo algo mal ???
Dejo abajo el circuito, como antes.




Lo que está en azul, son los datos que nos dieron, lo que está en negro es lo que yo saqué por medio de los cálculos.

Espero puedan ayudarme, y gracias de antemano.


----------



## superdog13 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ya tengo bien hecho el segundo.



			
				superdog13 dijo:
			
		

>



Los cambios son:


La corriente de la resistencia de arriba, la que está horizontal, efectivamente es 18/5 A. pero no va hacia la izquierda, va hacia la derecha.
La corriente de la fuente de arriba, NO es 5A, es 11/5 A, y va hacia la izquierda.
Con eso, da perfectamente.


Ahora, alguien que sepa cómo hacer el otro ???


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 3, 2011)

superdog13 dijo:
			
		

> He intentado, al igual que mis compañeros, resolverlo por análisis nodal y por análisis de mallas, y por ninguno de los dos me da cosas coherentes.
> 
> Dejo el circuito haber si alguien podría ayudarme a resolverlo.


Tomando como masa el nodo inferior, llamando V1 a la tension del nodo del medio y V2 al superior, las ecuaciones de nudos quedan:

V1*(1/4+1/8) - V2/8 = 7
-V1/8 + V2*(1/8+1/40) = V1/16 <-- la corriente aportada por la fuente dependiente

Acomodas la ultima ecuacion y resolves el sistemita de 2x2.
Te da:
 V1 = 32
 V2 = 40


----------



## superdog13 (Mar 3, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Tomando como masa el nodo inferior, llamando V1 a la tension del nodo del medio y V2 al superior, las ecuaciones de nudos quedan:
> 
> V1*(1/4+1/8) - V2/8 = 7
> -V1/8 + V2*(1/8+1/40) = V1/16 <-- la corriente aportada por la fuente dependiente
> ...



Hey, muchas gracias !!!!!!
No se por qué no me daba, si lo intenté hacer así 1000 veces.
Gracias de nuevo,


----------



## wild8528 (Jun 25, 2011)

hola a todos 
soy estudiante de electronica y tengo una tarea sobre el "analisis de circuitos por nodos" y entiendo bien el procedimiento y he hecho algunos problemas pero el ultimo por mas que lo intento no lo puedo resolver, el circuito es este: 




(tengo que encontrar el voltaje en A y B)

ya identifique las corrientes e hice las ecuaciones para cada una, el problema es que cuando quiero aplicar la ley de corrientes de Kirchhoff el resultado no es igual a 0 
los valores de corriente los se porque lo simule en Livewire 

si alguien sabe algun otro metodo para llegar a la respuesta le agradeceria mucho su ayuda, de antemano muchas gracias 

PD. segun la simulacion el voltaje en A=1.49V y en B=-5.66V


----------



## electroelo (Jun 25, 2011)

A mi me pasaba lo mismo con los nodos vi que el resultado no te da como resultado 0 entonces tenes que fijarte bien con los resultados si son positivos o negativos para poder hacer bien la ecuacion y tambien tener cuidado con la polaridad de las fuentes.
Talves el teorema de superposicion te ayude


----------



## wild8528 (Jun 25, 2011)

saludos electroelo  gracias por contestar pense que nadie lo hiba a hacer :S
y si ese es el problema, no puedo avanzar si no se la ecuacion de corrientes para despues sustituir, incluso considere que en tierra hay otras 3 corrientes pero aun asi no me da como resultado 0 o casi 0 
gracias por la idea de el teorema de superposicion pero necesariamente tengo que resolverlo por nodos :S

para ti o para alguien mas que lea esto: ¿cual seria la ecuacion correcta de las corrientes de Kirchhoff para este circuito?


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 25, 2011)

Escribí todo lo que hiciste --> Sobre eso se corrige.


----------



## wild8528 (Jun 26, 2011)

ok gracias por contestar y buena idea:

primero indique la direccion de las corrientes:





luego en base a esto indique la polaridad de cada resistencia:





luego determine con ayuda de la ley de Ohm cada corriente suponiendo que se el voltaje para dividirlo entre la resistencia conocida, como el voltaje de cada resistencia no lo conosco, con la ayuda de la polaridad del paso anterior y usando en nodo A y B como variables obtube esto:





luego con la ayuda de las dirreciones de la corriente y verifcando si la corriente entra o sale del nodo saque la ecuacion de las corrientes de Kirchhoff asi:





con ayuda de livewire sustitui en esta ultima ecuacion pero el resultado no me da 0 (cero) sino que me da -177.49uA si tubiera bien esta ultima ecuacion pudiera seguir, de antemano gracias a todos


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 26, 2011)

Tenés dos errores, uno leve y otro grueso.

El leve:
I4 = (-4.5+B)/33k   --> debe ser I4 = (-4.5 *- *B)/33k​
El grueso:
I1-I2-I3+I4-I5+I6-I7-I8 = 0  --> No representa nada, es cualquier cosa.​Lo que tenés que sumar son las corrientes (ojo el signo) en cada nodo, eso te lleva a dos ecuaciones:
nodoA: I1 - I2 - I3 = 0
nodoB: I3 + I4 - I5 = 0​Que escritas en función de A y B resulta un sistema de 2x2 cuyo resultado coincide con el Livewire
A = 1.494929652 V
B = -5.662343053 V​

PD.
 I6,I7 e I8 no son necesarias.


----------



## wild8528 (Jun 26, 2011)

wow  muchas gracias Eduardo deberas me as salvado  
antes que todo gracias por tomarte el tiempo de ayudarme  para mi que es asi como crece el foro ayudandonos unos con otros

pero en fin ahora veo mi error al principio el "error leve" fue porque al simularlo en livewire me decia que el voltaje de R4 era 1.16v, llegue a tu conclusion de (-4.5 - B)/33k pero para que me diera el valor de livewire lo cambie por (-4.5+B)/33k si me pudieras aclarar ese punto fuera genial pero lo importante es el resultado final  jeje 

por otra parte el "error grueso" fue porque intente resolver todas las corrientes al mismo tiempo  ahora ya entiendo  

por cierto en tus calculos te encontraste con una ecuacion de dos incognitas verdad? exactamente en I3 ¿como resolviste eso? con determinantes o con sustitucion, no soy muy bueno en matematicas


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 26, 2011)

wild8528 dijo:
			
		

> pero en fin ahora veo mi error al principio el "error leve" fue porque al simularlo en livewire me decia que el voltaje de R4 era 1.16v, llegue a tu conclusion de (-4.5 - B)/33k pero para que me diera el valor de livewire lo cambie por (-4.5+B)/33k si me pudieras aclarar ese punto fuera genial pero lo importante es el resultado final  jeje


Se te olvidó que B era negativo: (-4.5+B) = -10.16 no 1.16
(---)
Con la dirección de corriente asignada en R4,  debe calcularse como 
I4 = (C-B)/R4  ; C: tensión en el otro extremo de la R4
como C = -4.5V y B = -5.66V --> I4 = (-4.5 - (-5.66))/R4 = (-4.5+5.66)/R4
(--Editado--)



> por cierto en tus calculos te encontraste con una ecuacion de dos incognitas verdad? exactamente en I3 ¿como resolviste eso? con determinantes o con sustitucion,


No me lo encontré, un circuito con N nodos (+ nodo de masa) siempre desemboca en un sistema de NxN.
Tampoco hice las sustituciones ni la resolución del sistema a mano, use un soft de cálculo simbólico (Derive6).

Pero este tipo de ejercicios, vos los tenés que resolver a mano porque de esa manera vas a entender *realmente *que es lo que pasa y como se comportan los elementos. 
Pasada esa etapa después hacés lo que resulte más comodo, pero si te la saltás te va a pasar que no vas a saber cuales son los límites y la correcta aplicación del soft, y cuando te salga cualquier cosa no vas a saber por que.

En este caso (2x2) dá igual, el esfuerzo es el mismo ya sea por sustitución o por Cramer. 
Con sistemas de 3x3 depende, si en una ecuacion te aparecen solo dos variables te conviene sustitución en lugar de Cramer. Pero no es 'gran' diferencia.
Para sistemas de 4x4 en adelante ya hay que hacerlos triangulando por el método de Gauss, pero hay que ser muy hdp para darte un ejercicio con mas de 3 nodos! .


----------



## wild8528 (Jun 26, 2011)

pero el otro extremo de R3 es el nodo A y el otro es el nodo B, el voltaje que pasa por R3 no seria igual a la diferencia de estos dos nodos? y el valor de nodo A no es -4.5, ¿o si? 

casi siempre uso el metodo de sustitucion, jaja si es cierto el profesor dijo que los ejercicios que dejaria hiban a ser solo con 2 o 3 nodos  gracias por la informacion y la ayuda Eduardo


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 26, 2011)

wild8528 dijo:
			
		

> pero el otro extremo de R3 es el nodo A y el otro es el nodo B, el voltaje que pasa por R3 no seria igual a la diferencia de estos dos nodos? y el valor de nodo A no es -4.5, ¿o si?


  Perdón, metí mal el número, me refería a *I4,R4* y escribí *3*.

Debe ser:
_Con la dirección de corriente asignada en R4, debe calcularse como 
I4 = (C-B)/R4 ; C: tensión en el otro extremo de la R4
como C = -4.5V y B = -5.66V --> I4 = (-4.5 - (-5.66))/R4 = (-4.5+5.66)/R4
_


----------



## wild8528 (Jun 26, 2011)

ahhh ok perfecto ya entendi 
y no hay problema, por lo que veo hasta lo profesionales se confunden alguna vez


----------



## lucin21 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mi duda es la siguente si en analisis de nodos si dos nodos son iguales pueden escribirse en la misma ecuacion suponiendo que el nodo va sea =vd las escuaciones de los dos nodos podria escribirlas juntas y facilitarme la resolucion del ejercicio 

va=vd 

aqui adjunto el circuito
https://skydrive.live.com/#!/?cid=0...5D6D7454F67A&id=57D5D6D7454F67A!629&sc=photos

asi quedaria la ecuacion de las dos juntas 
nodo va y vd juntos 

(va-v1)/R1+va/R2+(va-vb)/r6+ (vd-vc)R7+vd/R8

Luego aqui podria camibar vd por va o viceversa

la otras ecucaciones de nodos serian iguales las voy a escribir de todas formar
Nodo v1 definido

Nodo vb

(vb-va)/R6+vb/r3+(vb-vc)/R5

Nodo vc 

(vc-vb)/R5+vc/r4+(vc-vd)/R7

si eso fuera cierto el ejercicio que tenia 4 ecuaciones fuera reducida a 3 y seria mas sencillo
ojo mi pregunta es suponiendo que va=vd sean iguales ¿se podria hacer esto?
espero haberme explicado bien

y diganme si es una locura total o si se puede hacer gracias de ante mano.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 9, 2011)

Si Va=Vb eso implica que no circula corriente por R5, es decir que la carga en paralelo que tiene R2 tiende a infinito. 

Osea, para darte cuenta de eso en forma practica, las resistencias que le siguen a R5 deberan ser muuuy grandes comparado a R2. 

Aplica thevenin o si queres, resolvelo por malla (pero es mas facil de la 1era forma).


----------



## lucin21 (Jul 9, 2011)

el ejemplo que pongo es va =vd mi duda es que si dos nodos tienen el mismo valor se podria tomar como si fuera uno solo y poner las dos en una misma ecuacion.


----------



## jor1703 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hola Lucin21. 

El hecho de que el voltaje en el nodo Va sea igual al voltaje en el nodo Vd, no significa, desde el punto de vista matematico, que el numero de ecuaciones cambien; debido a que si Va=Vd no necesariamente los resistores seran iguales. ¡OJO!, los resistores hacen parte de las ecuaciones. Desde el punto de vista de analisis de circuitos, el analisis por nodo es en realidad la ley de corrientes de Kirchhoff (LCK), por lo tanto los voltajes de nodo pueden ser iguales pero las corrientes NO lo son.

Asi pues, si Va=Vd, las corrientes son diferentes en cada rama, debido a los valores de los resistores. Por lo tanto lo tu propones no es valido...

Espero haber sido claro


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 9, 2011)

Si bien el analisis matematico es muy lindo y todo, no pierdas de vista el analisis circuital basico (ley de ohm, leyes de kirchhoff). Olvidate de las ecuaciones, y pensa esto:

Si VD=VA => IR5=0, IR7=0 => VA=VB=VC=VD (*NO CIRCULA CORRIENTE POR LAS 2 R5 y R7*), deja de tener sentido las ecuaciones de mallas!!


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 9, 2011)

lucin21 dijo:
			
		

> Mi duda es la siguente si en analisis de nodos si dos nodos son iguales pueden escribirse en la misma ecuacion


Si son iguales si. 


> suponiendo que el nodo va sea =vd las escuaciones de los dos nodos podria escribirlas juntas y facilitarme la resolucion del ejercicio


Suponiendo por que?  Porque no sabés como eliminar una ecuación esto fué lo único que se te ocurrió? 



> aqui adjunto el circuito
> ...................
> ...................
> (vc-vb)/R5+vc/r4+(vc-vd)/R7


Absurdo 



> si eso fuera cierto el ejercicio que tenia 4 ecuaciones fuera reducida a 3 y seria mas sencillo
> ojo mi pregunta es suponiendo que va=vd sean iguales ¿se podria hacer esto?


NO , eso sería válido si cortocircuitaras Va y Vd o tuvieras una fuente dependiente en el nodo 'd' . Nada que ver con ese circuito. 


Si querés eliminar una ecuación, reemplazá R4 por R4//(R7+R8). De esa manera, desaparece el nodo 'd'.
Una vez hallado por cualquier método el valor de Vc, aplicás divisor de tensión y te da Vd.


Aunque por ser un circuito escalera --> siempre va a ser mas sencillo con métodos específicos para circuitos escalera (suponiendo que no vale resolver sistemas por soft  )


----------



## lucin21 (Jul 10, 2011)

Muchas gracias habia olvidado que el metodo de nodos es un LCK y verdaderamente era un absurdo lo que estaba diciendo.


----------



## mcFly5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Buenas tardes,
soy nuevo por aquí y también en lo que se refiere a estudios de circuitos eléctricos. Acabo de empezar en la universidad con asignaturas de esta materia (Circuitos Eléctricos) la cual encuentro muy apasionante pero me esta costando entender lo básico. Me gustaría si es posible, que me ayudaran con un problema teórico explicándomelo o al menos guiándome por él para yo acabarlo de hacer. Les adjunto los datos y foto del problema y gracias de antemano.

DATOS:
E = 1.6 V, IR3 = 4.9 A, R2 = 2.6 Ω, R3 = 1.3 Ω, R4 = 2.3 Ω, R5 = 2.1 Ω .
Calcule la corriente, en amperios, que atreviesa la Resistencia R2.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 13, 2012)

mcFly5 dijo:


> ... Me gustaría si es posible, que me ayudaran con un problema teórico explicándomelo o al menos guiándome por él para yo acabarlo de hacer. Les adjunto los datos y foto del problema y gracias de antemano.
> DATOS:
> E = 1.6 V, IR3 = 4.9 A, R2 = 2.6 Ω, R3 = 1.3 Ω, R4 = 2.3 Ω, R5 = 2.1 Ω .
> Calcule la corriente, en amperios, que atreviesa la Resistencia R2.


Para eso primero tenés que copiar bien los datos.  Sin el valor de R1 o alguna restricción no puede resolverse numéricamente.


----------



## mcFly5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Para eso primero tenés que copiar bien los datos.  Sin el valor de R1 o alguna restricción no puede resolverse numéricamente.



Me temo que esa es la información que dispongo. Cuando lo intentaba hacer no tenía forma de hallar R1 como ud. dice pero le adjunto una foto de la pantalla. Este problema es para entregar on-line en la página de la universidad. Nuevamente gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 13, 2012)

mcFly5 dijo:


> Me temo que esa es la información que dispongo. Cuando lo intentaba hacer no tenía forma de hallar R1 como ud. dice pero le adjunto una foto de la pantalla. Este problema es para entregar on-line en la página de la universidad. Nuevamente gracias por la ayuda.


  Raro...

Veamos, llamemos *a* y *b*  a los nodos (superior e inferior) que son extremos de R5

Si Ir3 = 4.9A y R3 = 1.3Ω  ---> Vb = E - R3*I3 = -4.77V

Entonces la corriente en R4 es: Ir4 = Vb/R4 = -4.77/2.3 = -2.074A (ojo el signo)

Y la corriente en R5 = Ir3 - Ir4 = 6.974A  (va de *b* hacia *a*)

Por lo tanto la tensión en *a* será Va = Vb - Ir5*R5 = -19.415V

Y la famosa corriente en R2: Ir2 = Va/R2 = -7.467A  (fluye en sentido contrario)



Que es lo extraño de todo esto?  Que si bien se llega a una solución sin necesitar el valor de R1, para que se den esos valores en el circuito *R1 debería ser negativa*.
No es nada del otro mundo porque decimos que R1 es en realidad un circuito activo y se terminó el problema,  pero no costaba nada cuidar el detalle dando como dato por ejemplo Ir3=0.49A  que le hace dar respuestas terrenales al problema.


----------



## Basalto (Feb 13, 2012)

A mi me dan otros valores.

Tensión de R3=4.9 A *1.3 ohmios=6.37 Voltios
Ahora tomamos que tensión tiene que tener R4.
Tensión en R4=0V-(-4.77V)=4.77 Voltios
La intensidad de R4 que es la misma que la de R2(La que te pide)=4.77 V/ 2.3 omnios=2.07 A
En sentido de R2 a R4 es como circula positiva, ya que el terminal mas positivo es que es que esta pegada a R2, la intensidad tiene que circular hacia abajo que esta en la flecha y por tanto positiva.
Es lo que te pide, por eso no te da R1 por que no te hace falta.
Aun que puedes continuar, hayas la tensión de R2, despues por mallas sacas la de R5. y aplicas en la otra malla ya que tienes la tensión de R5 y R3 sacas la tensión de R1 y después R1.
Espero haber ayudado. Un saludo


----------



## mcFly5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gracias por responder a ambos,
tengo varias dudas sobre lo que han planteado:


Basalto dijo:


> Tensión en R4=0V-(-4.77V)=4.77 Voltios


 Sé de donde salen los -4.77 Voltios pero no consigo entender el '*0V -*' que le aplicas para que quede en positivo.



Eduardo dijo:


> Y la corriente en R5 = Ir3 - Ir4 = 6.974A (va de b hacia a)


 Quizás la pregunta sea muy tonta pero como dije me estoy iniciando en este mundillo así que disculpad. ¿Por qué va de *b* hacia *a* y no viceversa? Es decir en el primer nodo (entre R1 y R3) la corriente se divide y recorre R1 y R3 y cuando llegan a los extremos de R5 la que circulaba por R1 sigue hacia R2 y la de R3 se divide hacia R5 y R4? Si no se entiende la pregunta discúlpenme y díganlo para replantearlo de otra forma.
Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Feb 13, 2012)

Ese circuito exactamente ya está explicado en el foro. Es el típico que parece tonto pero que tiene miga.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 13, 2012)

mcFly5 dijo:


> Quizás la pregunta sea muy tonta pero como dije me estoy iniciando en este mundillo así que disculpad. ¿Por qué va de *b* hacia *a* y no viceversa? Es decir en el primer nodo (entre R1 y R3) la corriente se divide y recorre R1 y R3 y cuando llegan a los extremos de R5 la que circulaba por R1 sigue hacia R2 y la de R3 se divide hacia R5 y R4


Si vos en un circuito marcás una dirección para la corriente, como en este caso con Ir3 e Ir2, estás asignando un sentido a la corriente. 
Muchas veces se sabe cual es esta dirección, pero otras no. No es ningún problema porque si la dirección es la otra el resultado es negativo.

Acá si se asignaba la dirección de Ir5 con una flecha de 'a' a 'b', sería Ir5 = (Va-Vb)/R5, y como es Va<Vb Ir5 es negativa (está yendo de 'b' a 'a')


Scooter:
 No me acuerdo de un problema así.  Con esa configuración hay montones, pero con el 'truco' de no dar el valor de una resistencia creo que ninguno.


----------



## zaiz (Feb 13, 2012)

Es una pregunta capciosa. 
Si la fuente es de 1.6V no puede haber 4.9A en la resistencia de 1.3ohms.

La energía no se crea.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 13, 2012)

es capciosa por que como pone eduardo R1 no es una resistencia, es un elemento activo, otra fuente .

para mi es una putada, si el profesor te pone el simbolo de una resistencia es una resistencia, sino que ponga un cuadradito ............ igual, si me lo daban a mi , reprobaba........ y me iba a ginecologia 

y mas si es novel.


----------



## zaiz (Feb 13, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> si el profesor te pone el simbolo de una resistencia es una resistencia, sino que ponga un cuadradito .
> 
> y mas si es novel.



De acuerdo, si se ve como resistencia es una resistencia. Lo demás habría que suponerlo.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 14, 2012)

No es nada de eso, son "cosas que pasan".

Los ejercicios que se dan para práctica, tal vez un 10% o menos son creación exclusiva. Lo normal es que sean copia directa de libros, variaciones de estos o variaciones de ejercicios de años anteriores.

En esa modificación del circuito o los datos a veces resultan respuestas irreales aunque matemáticamente correctas. 
También puede pasar que haya un error en la transcripción, pero como sigue habiendo solución única se la deja y chau (bah, a veces ) , porque ahí lo que cuenta es el procedimiento no el significado físico.


----------



## zaiz (Feb 14, 2012)

Aún así demasiado raro para un curso de circuitos eléctricos. Si se pone una resistencia, debe tratarse como una resistencia, aún en el caso más teórico.



fernandob dijo:


> sino que ponga un cuadradito .


----------



## incubadora (Feb 14, 2012)

Busca la transformacion delta/estrella te podrá servir.


----------



## mcFly5 (Feb 14, 2012)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas. Hoy he tenido la oportunidad de hablar con el profesor el cual me ha dicho que no es necesario conocer ningún valor de R1 para hallar lo que se pide. Y que R1 tampoco puede ser una resistencia negativa. De todas formas van a revisar los problemas ya que el 'éxito' no fue lo esperado por parte de los alumnos. También dijo algo de asociación en puente, así que buscaré y me informare sobre eso haber si saco algo en claro.
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 14, 2012)

mcFly5 dijo:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas. Hoy he tenido la oportunidad de hablar con el profesor el cual me ha dicho que no es necesario conocer ningún valor de R1 para hallar lo que se pide. Y que R1 tampoco puede ser una resistencia negativa. *De todas formas van a revisar los problemas *....


 Eso es lo que tendrían que haber hecho antes.
Si *por R3 pasan 4.9A* --> el otro extremo de R3 debe estar a *-4.77V*  respecto del negativo de la fuente.   No sé como va a explicar ese voltaje en un circuito con una fuente y resistencias comunes.
Vamos! Metieron mal un número y nadie se dió cuenta.


----------



## fernandotipo (May 26, 2014)

hola estoy empezando a estudiar electronica y creia que la tenia clara el tema de las leyes de kirchoofs me puse a buscar ejemplos para practicar y me encontre con uno que me tiene hace unos dias volviendome loco,no intiendo bien lo que hace aca lo subo estan abjuntados los ejemplos

*Malla 1*
6 - 4,5 - 0,5.I1 - 1,5.I1 + 1.5I2=0
1.5 - 0,5.I1 - 1,5.I1 + 1.5I2=0
1.5 - 2.I1  + 1.5I2=0
1.5 + 1.5I2=2.I1 
(1.5  + 1.5I2 )/ 2=I1

*Malla 2*

4,5 - 1,5.I2 + 1,5.I1 - 10I2=0
4,5 - 11,5.I2 + 1,5.I1=0



*Reemplazo I1*

4,5 - 11,5.I2 + 1,5.I1=0
4,5 - 11,5.I2 + 1,5.(1.5  + 1.5I2 )/ 2=0
4,5 - 11,5.I2 + 2,25 + 2,25I2 / 2=0
9 - 23.I2  + 2.25 + 2,25I2 =0
11,25 - 23.I2  +     2,25I2 =0
11,25 - 25,25.I2  =0
11,25 =25,25.I2
11,25 / 25,25 =I2
0.44 =I2

en el ejemplo le da I2 = 0,61 no da igual
no logro entender de donde sale ,donde dice solucion I1=96/83=1,16
de donde sale 96 y 83
tampoco entiendo porque donde calcula la malla1  no tiene en cuenta la corriente en la malla 1 de R2.I1 y lo mismo en la malla 2
tampoco entiendo porque pone

Vs1-Vs2=VR1-VR2
Vs2=VR2-VR3

no seria asi

Vs1-Vs2= -VR1-VR2
Vs2= -VR2-VR3

gracias


----------



## osk1822 (May 26, 2014)

No revise con detalle tu ejercicio, pero por lo que veo no ocupaste una herramienta muy util para sistemas de ecuaciones, es el teorema de cramer o algo asi buscala en wikipedia o en youtube es muy facil y util de usar


----------



## juanma2468 (May 26, 2014)

Pues creo que estas armando mal las ecuaciones, fijate que si planteas mallas entonces lo que debes tener en las ecuaciones son tensiones (si fueran nodos si son corrientes), en  la malla 1 en la última ecuación planteas que una tensión (1.5  + 1.5I2 )/ 2 debe ser igual a una corriente I1, lo cual no es correcto, revisa eso, y fijate si ahora te sale. La igualdad debe ser una tensión igual a otra tensión


----------



## Scooter (May 27, 2014)

Lo ÚNICO importante es plantear las ecuaciones.
Resolverlas es tan sencillo como hacer una raíz cuadrada; se aprieta una tecla y listo.
Si no quieres/puedes hacer eso, usa Kramer que es metódico y siempre sale bien, el resto de métodos pueden acarrear muchos errores porque te equivoques al sustituir o porque al ir redondeando acumules mucho error.


----------



## fernandotipo (Jun 6, 2014)

gracias gente lo pude solucionar con metodos de resolucion de ecuaciones glauss


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 6, 2014)

ecuaciones de glauss


----------



## Scooter (Jun 6, 2014)

Si, es un método para resolver sistemas de ecuaciones por metros matriciales.
Pero se suele usar para sistemas de 4x4 y superiores, se basa en hacer una matriz diagonal si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 6, 2014)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Si, es un método para resolver sistemas de ecuaciones por metros matriciales.
> Pero se suele usar para sistemas de 4x4 y superiores, se basa en hacer una matriz diagonal si no recuerdo mal.


si te refieres a las ecuaciones de Gauss-Jordan,  que se resuelven buscando el determinante, etc..., sip, si las recuerdo y las usaba mucho pues era largo pero efectivo y se podían resolver muchas de manera simultánea, pero es que no recuerdo al señor *Glauss *


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 6, 2014)

Monty182 dijo:
			
		

> Reglas generales del uso del foro
> 14) Este es un foro de electrónica, no un
> sitio para que te resuelvan la tarea de la
> escuela.



 se le realizó la tarea, solo se orientó a la víctima , recordándole que por lo menos debe recordar bien el nombre de el método que utilizó para resolver el problema, (el mismo).
Y hay que aclarar que se notó que sí había hecho el esfuerzo para resolverlo, y eso es rescatable

PD. Bienvenido al foro Fernandotipo


----------



## Scooter (Jun 7, 2014)

Cierto, no vi la L de g*L*auss. Me imagino que sería Gauss.
De todas formas habiendo calculadoras que lo hagan... la gracia es plantear las ecuaciones, resolverlas es "automático" igual que no hago una raíz cuadrada a mano desde hace tres décadas, hace bastante tiempo que no hago un sistema a mano.


----------



## dlepe (Mar 18, 2015)

Hola, 

Tengo una batería que según el multimetro suministra 8.1 volts. Si esta batería la conecto a una resistencia de 220 ohms, el voltaje cae a 6.8 volts. 

Mis preguntas son: 
* ¿por qué cae el voltaje si según la ley de voltaje de Kirchhoff la suma de los voltajes debe ser igual a cero?

* ¿cómo puedo predecir de cuanto será la caída?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2015)

Tenés que considerar la resistencia interna de la batería también en serie


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 18, 2015)

dlepe dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Tengo una batería que según el multimetro suministra 8.1 volts. Si esta batería la conecto a una resistencia de 220 ohms, el voltaje cae a 6.8 volts.
> 
> ...



dependiendo si esa batería cae a 6.8 cuando trabaja a 36mA.. suena como a tarea del colegio 

saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2015)

Sobre la resistencia caen 6,8 ya que la batería "se baja" , así que son 0,030909 mA . . .  pisaste el palito


----------



## dlepe (Mar 18, 2015)

Efectivamente en el circuito corren alrededor de 30 mA.

La pregunta nació por mera observación de que el voltaje caía. Soy nuevo en electrónica así que comencé a jugar con el multimetro y el circuito mas sencillo que se me ocurrió.

Creo que la respuesta efectivamente va hacía lo que comenta DOSMETROS, por ahí lei que las batería generan más resistencia con el tiempo.

Entonces, al momento de diseñar un circuito imagino que hay que tomar esto en cuenta, ¿hay un rango en el que la resistencia de las baterías puede estar, de forma que se pueda predecir entre cuanto oscilara el voltaje a medida que la batería se descarga??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2015)

Una batería de 9V nueva , tendrá cómo 9,5V , así que una batería con 8,1 V ya está 

Si , aumenta la resistencia interna a medida que se descarga


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 18, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Sobre la resistencia caen 6,8 ya que la batería "se baja" , así que son 0,030909 mA . . .  pisaste el palito



a SI y vos le haces la tarea


----------

